# Suggestions for feeding 150 people



## mnester

I volunteered to prepare diner for 150 people on Sept 26.   Any suggestions on what to serve.   I can spend 2.50 per person.    The catch is that I have to do this on Mon-Tues evening and finish starting around 3:30 on Wednesday for the 5:30 meal.    Any suggestions?


----------



## LindaZ

I guess it depends on what kind of dinner you are preparing - is it informal, sit down, buffet? Spaghetti, lasagna or chili is always a good buffet/informal kind of dinner, add some garlic bread and a tossed salad. For dessert you could do a few pans of brownies. If it's sit down, then chicken is usually a good thing. For that size crowd I would try a fricasse over biscuits or a chicken parmesan with pasta. A pan of veggies or salad and cookies, either store bought or baked. Those should come in at about your budget.


----------



## TATTRAT

$2.50 p/p. . .and this is how many courses? A salad, entree, dessert? 

not saying it can't be done, but I don't know what you are expecting to put out, or what they are expecting to eat.

Can you give a little more info on the group, dietary restrictions, and what they are expecting?


----------



## Dawgluver

A friend had a recent buffet for her daughter, and there were around 150.   The caterer made a huge bowl of a multigreen salad, with carafes of different dressings, pasta salad, potato salad, shredded chicken, sliced marinated beef, different buns and sliced breads, different condiments, and iced mini cupcakes.  It was really nice.


----------



## Steve Kroll

For meals like this, I usually go with inexpensive food that can be prepared ahead of time and kept warm in chafing dishes. You don't want to do anything too fussy. Chili, pasta w/ marinara sauce, and pulled pork/chicken sandwiches are the first things that come to mind.


----------



## TATTRAT

Steve Kroll said:


> For meals like this, I usually go with inexpensive food that can be prepared ahead of time and kept warm in chafing dishes. You don't want to do anything too fussy. Chili, pasta w/ marinara sauce, and pulled pork/chicken sandwiches are the first things that come to mind.



I think this is great, as not only is it cheap and cheerful, BUT, there should be little labor involved. Op is great to volunteer, but I wouldn't be getting carried away with my own time/labor, at that price per head.

Pasta is pennies per lb, and, 10lb dry pasta=20lb cooked, so, the food volume definitely gets it's bang for the buck. 

Would still like to hear a little bit ore about the group that needs to be fed.


----------



## buckytom

one of the easiest and cheapest things that can feed a horde and still impress is lunguini alla vongole, or linguini in clam sauce.

as tatt mentioned, pasta is the way to go for such a budget, and then all you'll need is loads of inexpensive canned clams, garlic, onions, some oil (to toast the garlic and onions),  butter, parsley, and grated parm or romano cheese.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I agree on the pasta theme and the idea of making it easy on the cook with untrained help.

If you have a decent kitchen to work in I would go with baked ziti or lasagna in trays, roasted chicken, sausage or meatballs, green salad, bread and butter.  If it is a charity event I would beg some desserts from other members or go with a sheet cake that tied in with the theme of the event, you only need one fancy one the rest can be plain.  The budget of $2.50 per head is not much but it would mean a retail price of about $6.25 so if you are careful it can be done.  Keep in mind that portions for these things are not always as large as you would expect in a restaurant.  Also do you need to supply paper supplies etc. make sure to budget everything in or you may end up making a substantial donation to pull it off.

You have a little time to put this together so I would go to my local suppliers and beg for food at cost in exchange for a mention in the program.  I would also make everything I could from scratch.  Things like salad dressing are much cheaper made in large quantity.

Good luck, have fun and remember this one piece of advice, never volunteer!


----------



## Rocklobster

This should give you an idea of how much food you would need. Buffet Food Amounts Chart 100 150, Wedding Menu

Here are some recipes for 100. You can just increase by 50%
Growlies BIG recipes Index recipes to serve 100 people or more


----------



## CraigC

Someone mentioned dietary restrictions earlier. Have you been informed yet? If everyone can eat anything you serve, you should be able to negotiate a little on price for 150. Hotdogs with beans and slaw or potato salad and slaw and sheet cake for dessert. Just KISS it!


----------



## janina

Tortellini alfredo, roasted vegetable lasagna or a pesto pasta dish could be an affordable entree, additionally they are vegetarian.  Otherwise, I think there are all kinds of ethnic/regional cuisines that could fit the bill.  Cajun:  Jambalaya or Gumbo w/ rice  Mexican:  Pork Carnitas, Beans & Rice,  or you could do a Cuban spin with citrus marinated cuban pork roasts and make black beans and a coconut rice, Asian:  Terriyaki Chicken, Steamed Rice, and Asian Cucumber Salad, Southern:  The Pulled Pork was a great idea, or it could be something like Chicken & Dumplings.  The big question is WHO IS YOUR AUDIENCE, or in this case diner.


----------

